# Costco Golf Balls - Kirkland Signature



## need_my_wedge (Oct 28, 2016)

Costco selling their own brand golf balls. Someone told me about these the other day, just spent a bit of time googling and came up with this

http://www.golfballtest.org/2016/10/bench-test-2016-kirkland-signature/

If they really are comparable to the bracket in the article, $30 for two dozen seems a steal........ Wonder if they will be available for a similar price in the UK? Worth a try, especially with the Costco policy - full refund if not happy with the goods.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 28, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Costco selling their own brand golf balls. Someone told me about these the other day, just spent a bit of time googling and came up with this

http://www.golfballtest.org/2016/10/bench-test-2016-kirkland-signature/

If they really are comparable to the bracket in the article, $30 for two dozen seems a steal........ Wonder if they will be available for a similar price in the UK? Worth a try, especially with the Costco policy - full refund if not happy with the goods.
		
Click to expand...


Golf WRX making a bit of fuss about them today as it goes.


----------



## Mugs (Oct 28, 2016)

I picked up some callaway hex pro from Costco, fantastic balls and a good price

4 piece tour ball for under Â£20, found them very comparable to the prov1 x


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 28, 2016)

http://www.golfwrx.com/408052/golfe...er-costcos-new-kirkland-signature-golf-balls/


----------



## matt611 (Oct 28, 2016)

They don't appear to be in the UK yet


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 28, 2016)

matt611 said:



			They don't appear to be in the UK yet
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully soon.. with Bridgestone pulling out the market in the U.K. I need a new ball and could be a winner


----------



## Jensen (Oct 28, 2016)

Certainly seem to be getting a great review. Just a shame the logo looks a bit cheap and makes the ball look inferior. However for that price, you can't go wrong and will be looking out for them in Costco.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 28, 2016)

Wonder who actually makes the ball.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 28, 2016)

wasn't there talk a while ago that Lidl or Aldi own brand balls were as good as pro V1's???


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Wonder who actually makes the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Nassau in South Korea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2016)

Will Costco be selling them in the UK? Given the fuss being made it would seem a no brainer and I'd be intrigued to give them a go


----------



## matt611 (Oct 29, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Wonder who actually makes the ball.
		
Click to expand...


Not sure but Costco have previously sold balls by Callaway which were allegedly Hex (or whatever the top model was at the time) but for various reasons Costco's balls were sold under a different model name that couldn't be purchased anywhere else.


----------



## Dasit (Oct 29, 2016)

vast majority of costco golf gear is callaway.

Pick up the glove 3 pack there as they are cheap price and good quality.


Supposedly the balls were mail order only in USA but in certain areas from this week onwards they are appearing in store.

Reddit golf section have been really taking to them, although from I can see their is always a new fad ball there, ie vice before.


----------



## Hendy (Oct 30, 2016)

You know I have never played a crap four piece ball. I would be happy enough to give any four piece ball a play. Picked up some Nike four piece ball that was on offer in AG and they are great. Cant fault them. If these came about at even 30 gpb for two dozen I game them no problem


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 30, 2016)

IF they are as good as the reports state, then they have to be worth a punt.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 4, 2016)

Went to Costco this morning, no sign of Kirkland Signature golf balls.... 

They were selling Callaway Hex Pro (says 4 piece ball) for Â£19 a dozen, and Callaway Supersoft (3 piece ball) at Â£23 for 2 dozen.

Anyone tried the Supersoft? Comparable with .......?


----------



## Mugs (Nov 4, 2016)

The hex pro are well worth the money, very similar to the pro v 1x in my opinion, slightly softer to me and half a club longer


----------



## dufferman (Nov 4, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to Costco this morning, no sign of Kirkland Signature golf balls.... 

They were selling Callaway Hex Pro (says 4 piece ball) for Â£19 a dozen, and Callaway Supersoft (3 piece ball) at Â£23 for 2 dozen.

Anyone tried the Supersoft? Comparable with .......?
		
Click to expand...

Only USA, not sure if / when they will be coming over to the UK!


----------



## Hendy (Nov 4, 2016)

dufferman said:



			Only USA, not sure if / when they will be coming over to the UK!
		
Click to expand...

Yea dont maxfi and top flight do 4 piece balls at this price point but again only in US unless you pick up some lake ball on eBay's or the the likes.

Shame be on par with the vice pro balls.. and the more balls in the UK market the better the prices will be. 

Market filled with stones from all the big brands. Not enough 4 piece balls in circulation to really drive the price down


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 4, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to Costco this morning, no sign of Kirkland Signature golf balls.... 

They were selling Callaway Hex Pro (says 4 piece ball) for Â£19 a dozen, and Callaway Supersoft (3 piece ball) at Â£23 for 2 dozen.

Anyone tried the Supersoft? Comparable with .......?
		
Click to expand...

Supersoft felt like the original Srixon Soft Feel! Far too soft for my liking - and i like the NXT Tour S and other soft-(ish!) balls! Feel off the putter was the (my) problem! Charged too many way too fast!


----------



## palindromicbob (Nov 4, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			Went to Costco this morning, no sign of Kirkland Signature golf balls.... 

They were selling Callaway Hex Pro (says 4 piece ball) for Â£19 a dozen, and Callaway Supersoft (3 piece ball) at Â£23 for 2 dozen.

Anyone tried the Supersoft? Comparable with .......?
		
Click to expand...

Supersoft is a hard one to place.   Similar to Srixon Softfeel but to me they feel a lot softer off the putter than either of those. A good mid range ball.


----------



## IainP (Nov 7, 2016)

MGS have given the Kirklands a lot of love.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 7, 2016)

I am with mugs. The hex pros are fantastic for the money. Half the price of pro v or z star etc.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 8, 2016)

Tried the Hex Pro, great of the driver, but a bit fiery off the putter... prefer the Wilson DX3 Urethane for the same price.


----------



## Gary Ward (Dec 20, 2016)

Try Vice Pro, top quality silly money &#128512;&#128076;&#127995;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2016)

Was in Costco today, delivery is still showing as Jan 2017 and will be Â£24.99 for a 24 pack


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Was in Costco today, delivery is still showing as Jan 2017 and will be Â£24.99 for a 24 pack
		
Click to expand...

For just another Â£3 a pack I'd rather stick with my Vice Pro, especially as they supported us superbly for the H4H's Day :thup:


----------



## Dasit (Dec 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			For just another Â£3 a pack I'd rather stick with my Vice Pro, especially as they supported us superbly for the H4H's Day :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Vice pro is Â£107.40 + Â£4.99 for 60 balls

Costco K-Sig is Â£62.48 for 60 balls and no postage



Massive difference there


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2016)

Dasit said:



			Vice pro is Â£107.40 + Â£4.99 for 60 balls

Costco K-Sig is Â£62.48 for 60 balls and no postage



Massive difference there
		
Click to expand...

I was replying to Paul who quoted them being Â£24.99 *but*, I thought that was for 12 not 24, struggling to see how they can be seriously paired with a premium ball 4 piece at that price?

We'll all have to wait and then do some feedback.

There was a ball doing the rounds about 3 years back out of Lidl, can't remember it's name but some were ranting about it, but then it disappeared, no good getting used to a ball if it's not in for the long haul IMO.

Edit:  They were called Crivits, not sure if there still about?


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I was replying to Paul who quoted them being Â£24.99 *but*, I thought that was for 12 not 24, struggling to see how they can be seriously paired with a premium ball 4 piece at that price?

We'll all have to wait and then do some feedback.

There was a ball doing the rounds about 3 years back out of Lidl, can't remember it's name but some were ranting about it, but then it disappeared, no good getting used to a ball if it's not in for the long haul IMO.

Edit:  They were called Crivits, not sure if there still about?
		
Click to expand...

If you read all the Independants that's are tearing the ball they are all saying they are as good if not better than the pro v1. 

Personally, I'll give them a try but doubt very much I'll be moving from my B330 as they are the best ball out there.


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2016)

MendieGK said:



			If you read all the Independants that's are tearing the ball they are all saying they are as good if not better than the pro v1. 

Personally, I'll give them a try but doubt very much I'll be moving from my B330 as they are the best ball out there.
		
Click to expand...

Well when they do arrive in the UK and are available, the initial sales of them are going to be off the scale!!


----------



## turkish (Dec 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well when they do arrive in the UK and are available, the initial sales of them are going to be off the scale!!
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder if it has been some kind of master stroke of guerilla marketing as the anticipation has been pretty huge for golf geeks


----------



## Dasit (Dec 20, 2016)

They have been selling out within an hour every time they come back in stock on US Costco website.


I think they really are the real deal, looking forward to getting a load if they do ever get released here.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2016)

As with anything from Costco you've nothing to lose, try them and if you don't like them, take them back and get a full refund, even if you've used a couple of them their returns policy is 2nd to none.


----------



## selwood90 (Dec 20, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			Hopefully soon.. with Bridgestone pulling out the market in the U.K. I need a new ball and could be a winner
		
Click to expand...

Bridgestone will still be available in the UK, Benross have took the plunge so the rumours say. So hopefully no need to swap balls I'm also a Bridgestone ball player. We should be fine fingers crossed! Definitely going to try the Kirkland Costco balls though.


----------



## Siren (Dec 20, 2016)

Bridgestone have acquired full UK rights so no need to worry, no idea on the distribution model though


----------



## palindromicbob (Dec 20, 2016)

They do seem to be the first ball that comes in low priced from the start and performs equally to the premium.  

The DP1 did a great job for the price when Â£15 and the version 3 is decent but too expensive at Â£20 and the Dunlop brand doesn't sell.   Vice should be up there but the bulk buy is prohibitive. If Costco do this well and Kirkland can ramp up production they could be found in bags all over the country. 

Now one question. Does thier version of UK for delivery include Northern Ireland or are the actually Great Britain?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2016)

They were back in stock on the US site for a few hours last night. UK Costco told me I could order online and they would ship from the US, but this is not the case. We'll just have to wait and see. In the meantime, Bridgestone will indeed be marketed in the UK by Benross (http://www.golfbusinessnews.com/new...sive-distribution-agreement-with-bridgestone/) so faith restored there for a brilliant ball, just hope the cost is competitive. If not, it will be back to the DX3 Urethane or Project (a) for me.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			They were back in stock on the US site for a few hours last night. UK Costco told me I could order online and they would ship from the US, but this is not the case. We'll just have to wait and see. In the meantime, Bridgestone will indeed be marketed in the UK by Benross (http://www.golfbusinessnews.com/new...sive-distribution-agreement-with-bridgestone/) so faith restored there for a brilliant ball, just hope the cost is competitive. If not, it will be back to the DX3 Urethane or Project (a) for me.
		
Click to expand...

soon as I heard this a couple weeks ago I was delighted. got enough balls to prob last me 1-2 years at the moment then ill get some more

if they dont price well though ill be switching to sxrion AD333.. most people I know use them and one of the best golfers I play with regularly uses them with very good results especially in his short game

decent price too


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2016)

pauljames87 said:



			got enough balls to prob last me 1-2 years at the moment then ill get some more
		
Click to expand...

How many is that 

#curious


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			How many is that 

#curious
		
Click to expand...

4 boxes of bridgestones I believe with 3 boxes of titleist

should last


----------



## lanceromane (Jun 1, 2017)

I just read about the popularity of this ball on Golf Axis, and quickly ran out to my local Costco to pick some up. To my disappointment the ball was nowhere to be found on the shelves. I asked staff if they were expecting to get the balls back in stock, and they had no idea. Anyone else in Canada having any luck tracking down these balls locally?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jun 2, 2019)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread. 

Has anyone managed to try these balls from Costco yet? Reason that I ask is that I found one last night when walking the dog. It's not the greatest condition, has a couple of marks on it but I stuck it in my golf bag as I'm intrigued. Will give it a bash and hopefully not lose it within a couple of shots and see how it performs.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm sure I remember reading that this was only a limited run because they got a limited supply of decent balls and just stamped Kirkland on them and sold them all. I've never seen them in my local Costco to be honest.


----------



## pool888 (Jun 4, 2019)

I've never seen them in the UK stores and when we've been on holiday in America over the past few years I've looked but they didn't have them either. Noticed they are back on the US website now though, either the same ball or an equivalent, $1 per ball, Â£19 for 24 three piece balls.

https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-3-piece-Urethane-Cover-Golf-Ball,-2-dozen.product.100406428.html

Their gloves are excellent too, not seem them in the UK for a long time though. Â£16 for 4 leather gloves.

https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-Leather-Golf-Glove-with-Ball-Marker,-4-pack.product.100480253.html


----------

